

Towards a Haskell Logic Library - micahalles
http://spin.atomicobject.com/2013/05/10/haskell-logic-library/

======
mjn
Those interested in this might also be interested in an older (1999)
discussion of embedding Prolog in an earlier version of Haskell:
[http://www.silvija.net/0000OxfordPublications/seres_haskell9...](http://www.silvija.net/0000OxfordPublications/seres_haskell99.pdf)

And a 2004 LtU discussion of that paper: <http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/112>

~~~
swannodette
the Spivey & Seres paper influenced miniKanren, so things are coming full
circle here :)

Having worked on core.logic in Clojure for quite some time now, I'm curious to
see how far along these ideas get pushed in Haskell.

------
maaku
Is Curry relevant here?

~~~
swannodette
It is! Curry is much more like a functional programming language with logic
programming features. miniKanren and miniKanren-like systems are usually
shallow embeddings of relational/constraint programming in some host language.

